# Developing a spring?



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Just a few questions. I've looked long and hard on some info on the subject. There's a lot out there but usually dealing with one wet spot or stream in the ground. What I have is water coming out of the hill all over the place. Right now we have four places where water bubbles up. All of these are within a twenty foot area. Common sense tells me to start at the bottom. Would this be right? If I dig back into the bottom one will the top ones keep going? I estimate about a gallon per minute from each spot. I'd love to develop this to be useable. Right now it just keeps the hillside wet all over. This water usually runs almost all year. It has to be an extremely dry summer to for it to be dry. Like I said lot of info on single point springs, just need some help on this.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've read where some people have buried drain tile perpendicular to the water flow to concentrate the water.

Like this. http://www.clean-water-for-laymen.com/spring-development.html


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

all a spring is is a place where the structur under ground is such that the water table can take the path of least resistance to the outside. if you start digging in one you could change the path of least resistance and block the water flow. imo it would be better to create a resivor of some sort and then ditch the water flow into it


----------



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

are you on my hill? hah I have a small section of hill similar to this. I plan to dig out a pond area and let it fill up, maybe take French drains up the hill more to collect the water better


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

I have some links to share with you, hopefully they can help you decide which capping method is right for your spring head.

http://www.bae.ncsu.edu/programs/extension/publicat/wqwm/ag473-15.html

http://www.clean-water-for-laymen.com/spring-development.html

http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...al-art-of-capping-a-spring.aspx#axzz2RiRiOkKP

I have a couple of wet weather springs, but the only year-round spring I have feeds into my creek at water level. I did a lot of research before deciding that capping it wouldn't be practical, it would be flooded several times each year with lead-contaminated creek water.


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks guys ill give the links a look.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

RazrRebel said:


> Just a few questions. I've looked long and hard on some info on the subject. There's a lot out there but usually dealing with one wet spot or stream in the ground. What I have is water coming out of the hill all over the place. Right now we have four places where water bubbles up. All of these are within a twenty foot area. Common sense tells me to start at the bottom. Would this be right? If I dig back into the bottom one will the top ones keep going? I estimate about a gallon per minute from each spot. I'd love to develop this to be useable. Right now it just keeps the hillside wet all over. This water usually runs almost all year. It has to be an extremely dry summer to for it to be dry. Like I said lot of info on single point springs, just need some help on this.


It sounds like you have a pretty good water supply trying to get out of the ground. I would imagine that all four of these springs are connected somewhere inside the hill. By digging out the lower one you will most likely not stop the flow of the others, unless you dig far enough back and actually tap the main source. Now, if you were to get that lucky, that would be great, but I have a feeling that you will most likely have to develop all four springs and collect the water in a common reservoir. I personally would be tickled to death to have your "problem"! No springs of any kind on our place.


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Raining here today, electrical class tomorrow before work. Hopefully Tuesday morning I'll get out and try to dig the bottom one out. Ill try to take pics before and after.


----------



## yukon cornelius (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been researching this myself over the last week. we have several spots on our hill side that are bubbling water out like crazy. I found great info on youtube. search developing a spring. a guy named engineer775 has a great 4 part series that was very helpful. there are others on there too. good luck! I know I cant wait to set up one of mine!


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

Beware of sealing off a spring water source while digging to develop it. 
Dig gently.


----------

